# Who said is it officially out?



## piggy (Feb 23, 2011)

```
<piggy@freebsd8>/home/piggy # sudo freebsd-update fetch
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.1-RELEASE-p2.
```


From http://www.freebsd.org:

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE Announcement

The FreeBSD Release Engineering Team is pleased to announce the availability of FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE. This is the second release from the 8-STABLE branch which improves on the functionality of FreeBSD 8.0 and introduces some new features.

From http://www.freebsd.org home page:

Get FreeBSD Now
.
LATEST RELEASES

    * Production Release 8.1
    * Production (Legacy) Release 7.3
    * Upcoming Release 8.2 - RC3
    * Upcoming Release 7.4 - RC3


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't seen an official announcement, but if you wanted to upgrade with freebsd-update you would have to do

`# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.2-RELEASE`.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Apparently some lagging mirrors somewhere. FreeBSD 8.2 and 7.4 are available from almost all of them, including the torrent server.


----------



## piggy (Feb 23, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> I haven't seen an official announcement, but if you wanted to upgrade with freebsd-update you would have to do
> 
> `# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.2-RELEASE`.


I known then I'm worried it will install RC3. I wait for official announcement and official update.

Considering also the web site is still not updated we can't call it "officially released".

That was the point of my post, considering a thread was closed becouse "8.2 is officially released and loaded on update servers and officially announced".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, you are right about that. I based that information on the full availability of 8.2 and 7.4 on the mirrors I had access to.


----------



## jem (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday, I did:
`# freebsd-update -r 8.2-RELEASE upgrade`
`# freebsd-update install`

and presto!


```
[jason@beastie ~] % uname -a
FreeBSD beastie.b0rken.org 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 23, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> I known then I'm worried it will install RC3. I wait for official announcement and official update.



It won't.  

`% sudo freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.2-RC3`

would install RC3.


----------



## piggy (Feb 23, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> It won't.
> 
> `% sudo freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.2-RC3`
> 
> would install RC3.


I'm sure there is a reason if they still didn't officially announc it and they didn't propagate it on update servers. It could be it is not completely finished, it could be there is still some work to be done... Better wait.


----------



## Martillo1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Done yesterday without a hassle.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 23, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> I'm sure there is a reason if they still didn't officially announced it and they didn't propagated it on update servers. It could it is not completely finished, it could be there is still some work to be done... Better wait.


Distributing a release requires a lot of time. Create a binary distribution with packages, update all mirrors with source, packages and binaries etc. On the other hand, unless a major catastrophic security issue is found, there is no way to pause and redistribute the whole thing. 8.2-Release source code was out last Thursday. If you wish to wait for an official announcement then do so but nothing is going to change in the mean time.

Best Regards,
George


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't prove it, but if memory serves, the time between seeing it show up on a primary mirror and the release time were never more than a day or so apart. In this case, it has been quite a while.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 25, 2011)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> I can't prove it, but if memory serves, the time between seeing it show up on a primary mirror and the release time were never more than a day or so apart. In this case, it has been quite a while.



It was always a lag of couple of days. For example: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Releng/8.1TODO

RELEASE build: 2010-07-17
RELEASE announcement (Publicly Announced): 2010-07-23

P.S. Now it is officially out.


----------



## piggy (Feb 25, 2011)

vand777 said:
			
		

> P.S. Now it is officially out.


Yes, it is on the web site, then it is still not available as freebsd-update.

PS: if memory serve me well, and I follow FreeBSD starting from version 3, I can say this time the delay was a lot more compared to the past. I did some chat on the irc channel and someone said they found some little script problems preventing updating in some conditions. I don't know if this info can be trusted.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 25, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> I did some chat on the irc channel and someone said they found some lil script problems preventing updating in some conditions. I don't know if this info can be trusted.



Haven't yet installed 8.2, that's why do not know whether the installation process may cause any surprises or not. 

My upgrade strategy is to wait until a new security hole is found in 8.1 and then I'll upgrade my 8.1p2 boxes to 8.2p1 version. The upgrade now would cause an unnecessary downtime when rebooting servers for almost no reason and benifit. It is my imho, sorry if you disagree with me


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 25, 2011)

got the email yesterday.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 25, 2011)

It work well...juuusst finee....  two thumbs up...I have installed the FreeBSD-8.2-Release on my netbook, we can download it from the Get FreeBSD link. It`s very complete image(iso and img) files, the things that make me happy is no more ACPI problems and also for the flash stick mounted. I have tried installing the FreeBSD 7.2, 8.0, and 8.1 Release but still got problems with ACPI and flash stick, but the 8.2 Release..everythings fine...thank you for FreeBSD team, you all work very very fast...best regards.


----------



## hedgehog (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheers! They've added a note to zpool's upgrade feature! It now reminds you that you have to write new bootcode after performing an upgrade :]


----------



## piggy (Feb 28, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Cheers! They've added a note to zpool's upgrade feature! It now reminds you that you have to write new bootcode after performing an upgrade :]


Never ever happened in ages of releases! It is still not out on default upgrade servers!

And, as I can read in this and other forums, the reason is they do have lots of upgrade problems because of new features and updated packages, like Zpool and GPT and that can lead to failed upgrades and I think this can be the reason because it is still not offered like two weeks after code was officially (?) loaded on mirror sites. 

If you install from scratch the release is ready, if you upgrade you can have problems and this is the reason because they still blocking it on update servers. This was confirmed by someone on official irc channel. I hope they can fix all this storage mess (because the problem is mainly in the storage subsystem), like being able to upgrade an array or so, and release it as fast as they can on update servers. I do use ZFS mostly on my machines and I'm afraid to force an update in these conditions.


----------

